
California affirms legality of driverless cars - rberger
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2012/09/25/california-legalizes-driverless-cars/
======
tokenadult
Previous discussion of journalistic source for this story on HN front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4572886>

